# DIYMA Gets some press on Caraudiomag.com



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Top 9 Car Audio Resources Online - Industry News - Car Audio and Electronics


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice, but look at the other 8. I feel kinda bad, actually...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MarkZ said:


> Nice, but look at the other 8. I feel kinda bad, actually...


At least we got number one... and I have to admit, Fiberglass forums ROCKS when it comes to fab ideas/help. Nice folk too.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

aww ****...here comes the influx


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

yup. which sub pounds?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

chad said:


> yup. which sub pounds?


All of them if you have a ported box and a 2 farad capacitor. :laugh:


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

azngotskills said:


> aww ****...here comes the influx


and when you think it can't get any worse... we need to have an stereo IQ test in order for people to be able to contribute.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I believe this was what the dumb question forum was made for. I wish people would search the site more though. I think diyaudio has a feature where when you hit "new post" it directs you to the search feature. I think they also automatically return other related threads before you submit your post. So if you make a post about what size speaker wire to use, it digs up a list of the speaker wire threads before you can hit "submit". "Have you tried these threads?"


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

And you can do an advanced google.com search using this at the end of your search "site:http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/". Like a search for "3way site:http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/". Works well and you can find threads that are difficult for the DIYMA search function to find.


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

Stupid work computer won't open the link! Congrats on making the list, though.


----------



## Seth1784 (Dec 18, 2009)

congrats on being number one, knew this place was good ahhahaha.

i will say i learned a good bit off of the fiberglassing forums as well though. used to hit up 12 volt as well.


----------



## Joehs (Apr 27, 2010)

Hooray, number one!


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

fiberglass forums should be no 2


----------



## dhershberger (Apr 2, 2010)

Yup, I would have to agree that this forum is #1. When I found myself getting back into car audio I would perform searches on Google and this site kept coming up in the results, so I just forwent Google and joined DIYMA.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

mattyjman said:


> and when you think it can't get any worse... we need to have an stereo IQ test in order for people to be able to contribute.


That would be ideal.

We can make this place ECA if we want it bad enough.

I *LOVED* ECA.....R.I.P.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

GlasSman said:


> That would be ideal.
> 
> We can make this place ECA if we want it bad enough.
> 
> I *LOVED* ECA.....R.I.P.


Its too late for that  LOL


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Beat out youtube and crutchfield,
when you just can't get enough of "watch me listen to my stereo"
or pay enough for monster cable, lol.


----------

